# 8DIO Wrenchenspiel GUI Issue



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Dec 13, 2013)

[I searched the forums for similar questions / solutions before posting this. I am posting it here because I don't want to seem like I am bashing 8Dio in the sample libraries forum, and this may be a problem that can be fixed by tinkering around in Kontakt. ]

I bought Wrenchenspiel and also downloaded the free Angels instrument and the GUI does not work for either of them. I'm using Kontakt latest version on a Mac. Specifically, the buttons do not appear. Everything loads, no missing files message or anything like that. The wallpaper is there. But the buttons for knobs and sliders do not load. Instead, there are grey boxes that cover up the GUI screen. That makes the instruments fairly hard to use, or in the case of Angels, which is designed around the icons, useless. 

Does anyone have a fix? Anyone else have this problem and figure out a solution? 

[VENT Follows: I am a bit put out. This is my first 8Dio purchase. No response from customer service in 36 hours. All other producers' libraries (e.g., Spitfire, Sonokinetic, Native Instruments, etc.) work fine. Since 8Dio gave me a discount coupon with the Wrenchenspiel purchase, I was eyeing Adagietto, but with TWO instruments failing and no response from customer service, I am thinking it will be better to pass on anything else from 8Dio and save that money for Mural! I would be happy to be set straight by any happy 8Dio customers out there--tell me why I am wrong! ]


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 13, 2013)

I had the same problem too with Hybrid Tools Vol 1 . There are instructions somewhere that you have to move the pictures int folder on your drive. 

On your mac , Click on your main drive /Users/"your user name"/Documents/Native instruments/Kontakt 5/pictures 

Here you should have a folder from 8DIO containing all the PNG files and .txt files. If not you may have to manually move them yourself from the original install package. I included a screen shot of what mine looks like for Hybrid Tools Vol 1.I'm pretty sure there were instructions included somewhere on how to do this . Check your email and look in the documentation folder carefully . I hope this helps.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 13, 2013)

I just found this in the Hybrid Tools Vol 1 manual regarding this too. This should apply to your install as well. Look for the Mac Installer Zip in the instrument folder.

Kontakt 4 & 5 have separate installers. Please use the UI-installer that matches your version or both.

THE INSTALLATION OF HYBRID TOOLS REQUIRES TWO STEPS:
1. Installation of core library. The installation of the core library happens automatically using our download utility. The only thing you have to do type in the download code, which is in the the receipt of purchase mail you received from us and download Hybrid Tools. The download tool automatically downloads and uncompresses the files for you. The only thing you have to do is to select the directory you want to install Hybrid Tools in.


2. Installation of the advanced Hybrid Tools User Interface. Hybrid Tools requires an additional installation, since the library is exploring advanced features in Kontakt. Please follow the guidelines listed below.
ALL USERS OF HYBRID TOOLS MUST INSTALL THE UI (SEE BELOW) IN ORDER FOR THE LIBRARY TO WORK:
Hybrid Tools has an advanced user interface that must be installed before the library is loaded into Kontakt for the first time. Because this is a standard open-format Kontakt Instrument, the UI images and template files must be placed in Kontakt’s default user pictures folder so that Kontakt can find and load them automatically.

We’ve provided a simple self-installer program to make the process easier. PC users should click on the file called “Hybrid Tools PC Installer.exe”. Mac Users should unzip “Hybrid Tools MAC Installer.zip” and then run the app called “Hybrid Tools Mac Installer”. A small program window will open, asking you to select your preferred language and follow the instructions. From, there, continue to the screen that asks you to choose your Kontakt 4 User Picture Folder. For most users, the default path that the app pre-selects for you is the correct location. You can simply press the Next button and continue until the app has finished. This library should now be installed and ready to use. Some users with multiple user documents folders or a customized documents folder location may need to click the browse button and navigate to the proper user documents folder location or/or may need to install the UI images in multiple locations to insure that Kontakt can display the UI properly.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Dec 13, 2013)

Paul is correct (as you can usually count on). Most of the 8Dio libraries I've purchased have a similar extra installation step. It's usually covered pretty clearly in each library's manual. It usually involves moving a folder or a couple of files and reloading Kontakt.


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for that reply. 

I used 8Dio's downloader for both Wrenchenspiel and Angels. As far as I can see, there is no separate UI file that was downloaded and the downloader software goes through a step where it is supposedly "installing." Hmmm. 

Still crickets from 8Dio customer support. Away from their desks and at the holiday party maybe? That's a good thought.

I will definitely post if/when I find a solution. I will be somewhat dogged in my pursuit because I hate to waste money. I'm like that.

* * *
And I will look at the manual for help. Narf. Thanks guys. I'll update if I figure this out.


----------



## OnKey (Dec 13, 2013)

.nkr ?

Most recent libraries use the nkr file to point to the pictures. Make sure you have this and you haven't saved the patches with this missing ? 

if not go into the patch options and point it to it. o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o


----------



## Astronaut FX (Dec 13, 2013)

And check your spam folder because you may have a reply from 8Dio in there. They've never taken longer than 24 hours to answer any inquiries I've had.


----------



## TuomasP (Dec 13, 2013)

Both Wrenchenspiel and Free Angels are newer set of 8Dio sample libraries which don't rely on separate installer for GUI elements but have .nkr files and all GUI buttons etc are located in resources folder.

Do you have .nkr file on both library folder? In Free Angels it is located under Samples/Resources/Resources and
in Wrenchenspiel it is Resources/Resources
Both have also pictures-folder to contain GUI-buttons.

either installation went wrong and you are missing some files or
somehow Kontakt doesn't load instruments properly


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Dec 13, 2013)

I greatly appreciate everyone's input!

How do I go into "patch options" and "point to" an NKR?

At this point, I have: 1) read the manual (no separate UI installer) and 2) manually moved picture files into the Documents/NI/Kontakt/Pictures folder and 3) re-downloaded the RAR files manually. I have not heard from 8Dio support. 

So--if the picture files are there and there is away to "point" to them (or to the NKR)--how do I do that? I've never had this sort of mischief with a UI before.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 13, 2013)

Can you post up a screen capture of the uncompressed rar files with all the folders open for one of the libraries so we can see what is in them? TuomasP may be right , maybe something is missing.


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks again to everyone here. And I want all to know that Troels contacted me directly and is clearly and sincerely very committed to providing customer support. But most of you with more experience with the company expected no less from 8Dio. He says the average response time is 4 hours and I have no reason to doubt that is true. I sincerely hope that I did not come off as unduly negative, but I fear that I may have despite my sincere wish to not appear an impatient basher. 

So, I was eventually able to load the instruments properly, but with only one specific method: after re-downloading the RARs in the manual link fashion and opening them from my mac hard drive download folder in the order of: 8DIO_Free_Angels.part1.rar and then 8DIO_Free_Angels_53024.rar, the Angels instrument worked. A similar process was necessary to load Wrenchenspiel (first 8DIO_Wrenchenspiel.rar and then 8DIO_Wrenchenspiel_53020.rar.) 

This same method did not work if the rars were downloaded directly to my external drive and opened there, nor if they were copied over. I am hopeful that I can figure out how to run the instruments off an external so I do not have to use up hard drive space. That's what I do with everything else. BUT that is a whole horse of another color as far as I am concerned tonight and the important thing is that 8Dio came through and offered support and that I have the instruments running now. And, of course, they are beautiful. Happy Holidays.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 13, 2013)

Glad to hear you're up and running.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 13, 2013)

So 8Dio's average response time for support is between 4 to 6 hours depending on workload. We will have days with +100 support mails and days with less and depending on that the response time varies. We actually have a database that tracks our average response time in regards to figuring out ways of optimization. We have a full-time support team, so things like this shouldn't happen.

However ... I just personally went through the logs and noticed your email was floating in support area it shouldn't have. I will address this with our support group immediately and as a token of appreciation for your stoic patience - I will be sending you our forthcoming Adagietto for free.

Thanks to the forum for helping out in the meantime.

We care for all of you and want you to have the best experience possible.

Happy Holidays.

- Troels


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow, Troels! I don't know what to say. Now you are delivering Christmas magic! Thank you. Obviously that far exceeds the call of duty!


----------



## Folmann (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Dec 14, 2013)

Man, I'm amazed at the level of customer support that is offered in the whole pro-audio business. Imagine sending your bank or insurance company an e-mail. They would probably take two weeks to answer and not even offer an apology!
Big kudos for Troels/8Dio for this gesture! Viewing two days of delay in responding as big enough a problem to investigate it and offer this kind of apology clearly shows a huge commitment to customer service. Really puts a smile on my face! 

(And no, I have no affiliation. Heck, I'm not even a customer!)


----------



## Folmann (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah. The pro-audio community is a very fragile little community and its painful for any developer to see criticism. The delay wasn't quite two days, but it was big enough to warrant an official response on our behalf and ensure that peace remains in the shire.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 14, 2013)

It's also what makes this part of the industry so good too . The personal touch that has been lost between business and customer is alive and well between sample developers and buyers, especially on this forum and the many others out there.


----------



## homestudiomusician (Dec 27, 2013)

I was having the same exact issue with Free Angels - the 8dio support staff was very helpful and pleasant, but couldn't help beyond asking me to download again (which I did). Anyway, then I stumbled on this post and the method that the OP recommended worked for me - I didn't have to redownload from manual links - I just moved the RARs to my desktop, opened them in the suggested order and voila! I'll try moving them to my external drive, but at least I got the instrument to work. And it is really great!!

So - 2 things: 1st, this forum is fantastic - the community is so helpful in answering questions and sharing knowledge. I love this place.

2nd - 8dio did a good job in responding quickly to my issue and deserves kudos. I was also going to purchase another 8dio product but was concerned if I'd have the same issue - glad to see that I won't (or will at least know how to fix it if I do!) One suggestion would be for this issue and fix to be shared with all of their great support staff. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to be a developer!

Thanks to everyone and happy holidays!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 27, 2013)

As far as I am aware the resource container (ncr), and any associated resource folder, have to reside in the root folder of the library in question. If it is not present then Kontakt will look for pictures/script etc in the default Kontakt folders (which is where some developers install them anyway):

*Windows 7 onwards*: C:/Users/%username%/Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt */
*Win XP*: C:/Documents And Settings/%username%/My Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt */
*Mac*: StartVolume/Users/%username%/Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt */

* = Kontakt version (4 or 5)

Justin


----------

